# Shrimp Cocktail



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 31, 2020)

Final got around to making my Shrimp Cocktail.  Abuelo's was always my favorite and use their recipe.  That green is avocado ranch.  Thiers looked much prettier but still good.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 31, 2020)

Those are delicious.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks wonderful Brian!  Enjoy, and Happy New Year!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2020)

Wish I had one of those right now


----------

